
Long term caffeine intake only temporarily increases alertness to baseline - belltaco
https://www.bbc.com/news/10202553
======
belltaco
Key finding: "Although frequent consumers feel alerted by caffeine, especially
by their morning tea, coffee or other caffeine-containing drink, evidence
suggests that this is actually merely the reversal of the fatiguing effects of
acute caffeine withdrawal," said Professor Peter Rogers, of Bristol
University, and colleagues.

So lets say if your baseline alertness when you never drank coffee was 5,
drinking coffee will temporarily boost it to 7, but if you keep drinking
coffee, the tolerance will make it so that your baseline will eventually fall
to 3 and you need coffee to temporarily boost it back to 5.

